# Coat color....?



## Lesaix (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi, just hoping to get some opinions! Would you consider my pupster a blue fawn? That is what his coat color is listed as on his papers, but I just wanted to confirm this. I don't know much about coat colors and such, so I've been trying to find similar photos of dogs considered blue fawn. For some reason I haven't found many that look super similar and was having some doubts. Thanks in advance


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Yes, blue fawn.


----------



## nursePITBEIOTC (Aug 9, 2016)

I would have said no... but after pulling in closer, his muzzle looks does look blue. though his coat looks a pretty tan to me 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Pup is blue fawn


----------

